# Saw this and thought of you



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

The Rabbit Hutch Shop The Best Small Animal Pet Shop in The UK!

Lost cost small animal products


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! Just ordered some cheap comfort wheels and toys for the gerbils from there! They don't have the best choice (compared with other online shops), but some of their stuff is quite cheap, so thanks again


----------

